
Wonder Woman Was Trained by Women: Should We Follow Suit? - spikewestern
https://shecancode.io/blog/wonder-woman-was-trained-by-women-should-we-follow-suit-1
======
qubex
Surely the most sensible approach is that of minimising the cognitive weight
afforded to gender differences during the formative years so that eventually
we have pretty much everywhere a generation that responds to different genders
in the same muted, egalitarian manner typical of Scandinavian societies and so
forth? Let's stop worrying about gender and ensuring that our kids grow up in
a context in which gender is not a major predictive variable of anything, so
that their brains learn to ignore it.

